# Abbie & her riding lessons



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi old friends, 

it's been a while since i last posted on here... i thought i would share a few pic's of our Abbie's riding lessons.
She's been doing them regular since she turned 4 in October, she's now enrolled in the PCUK & loving it... hope you enjoy


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Abbie looks so cute & very happy being onboard.

XxX


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks... she loves it & keep wanting to trot with a giggle


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Its funny all kids trot with a giggle which is a real funny noise as the bumps make the giggle sound so different..

Teaching 8 kids on a sat morn used to be quite a lively lesson.. :lol: Lots of giggling.. 

Abbie looks quite settled on board.. Enjoy and all remember its about having fun..


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are lush pics they look so chuffed and cheeky lol


----------



## doobles (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow she looks great :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

Wow what a sweet pictures......On the white pony she hardly gets her legs over the saddle ends  It seems like she loves her lessons!!!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

in 2 weeks Abbie will have been riding a year & wow how she has come on...
at almost 5 years of age she is now off lead rein & managed 2 local shows where she came away with 3 rossettes each time


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Abbie :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She looks to be really enjoying it!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Heres a couple of pic's of Abbie with her loan pony


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

One more for you, a recent sponsored fancy dress (3 mile) Halloween hack Abbie took part in.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Look at the smile on her wee face, it says it all 

Looks like a one in a million pony for Abbie & looks like they are having so much fun.

XxX


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you... they are bringing each other on, although the pony is 21, I'm sure they will have many good years together


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

One of my horses will be 23 in January & she too still has plenty of life left in her although we only go out hacking nowadays (horse in question is in my signature).

So 21 is no age for a wee poppet like that 

XxX


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

And a lovely looking horse you have too


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Aww thank you mine really is a wee darling & i can trust her with anybody.

XxX


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Dingle said:


> Thank you... they are bringing each other on, although the pony is 21, I'm sure they will have many good years together


awwwww they sound perfect together, she looks very happy and has fabulous position! My very first loan pony was a 9hh Miniature Shetland called Harley Davidson. He was a nightmare and taught me everything I know! My first pony that I owned was 20, I got him when I was 7. He was a little chestnut welsh sec A, very similar to Abbie's pony actually! He was a superstar was Charlie Brown!

Word of warning, the horse after Charlie Brown was a 16.3hh Thoroughbred x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely photos Dingle :thumbup: They look perfect together and little Abbie looks so confident :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely photos


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are lovley pictures she looks so sweet on her pony


----------

